# Hawaiian Smoked Meat



## old poi dog (Oct 28, 2007)

Aloha All,    As you recall when I joined the forum earlier this month I was looking to learn how to smoke pig in the Hawaiian style.....In the search of posts here I found what I was looking for.  In the meantime I had learned through many here the importance of  getting an accurate reading of the temperature in the smoker, more importantly I got started on the quest to trying to make a great rack of ribs.        Today I got a chance to break in my Maverick ET-73 thermometer on Pomai's Hawaiian Smoke Meat recipe.  I did a calibration check on the thermometer...and out of the box it was spot on.  I also am leaning to keep the wisps of thin blue smoke going throughout the smoking process.       The smoked meat was excellent..just what I was looking for.   Sorry I do not have a digital camera or the skills to post pictures.  I'll work on that next, after I learn to smoke a decent chicken with crispy skin.   I just wanted to thank all on this forum for the encouragement and great information I am able to gleam just by reading the posts here...


----------



## smoked (Oct 28, 2007)

some where I have a recipe for hawiian smoked pork roast, I remember it is done in the oven and with liquid smoke and banannas.......it's really damn good and tender, just pulls apart..........almost like a long slow cooked pig in a pit...... I'd have to dig deep to find the recipe thou......been spoiled with my smoker.....


----------



## richtee (Oct 28, 2007)

Another unsolicited testimonial for SMF! Glad folks here could help. YARDBIRD TIP: Keep those temps up, 300 at min. Have heard 375.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 28, 2007)

I just saw Blackhawk's post with pictures !  Will give the higher smoking temp. and the ET-73 a workout on chickens on the next smoke.


----------

